# Verständnisproblem: WebSphere und HTTP Server



## susa. (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Verständnisproblem. Und zwar arbeite ich auf einem WebSphere, der auf den IBM HTTP Server "aufsetzt". Da ich nicht wirklich fit bin in Serverfragen ist mir nicht ganz klar, wieso ich 2 Server benötige.

Also vorher hab ich den Tomcat benutzt (is ja nur einer  ) und jetzt brauche ich 2. Wieso das?
Also ich versteh nicht, wie die zusammenarbeiten bzw. wieso die zusammenarbeiten müssen. (Irgendwie isses schon schwer, dass Problem zu beschreiben....  :? )

Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden, was ich meine....  :?: 

Und danke schonmal für Hilfe   
susa.

(Vielleicht würde schon die Antwort auf die Fragen hier reichen: 
Was würde passieren, wenn ich den HTTP Server weglasse?
Was würde passieren, wenn ich den WebSphere weglasse? )


----------



## byte (17. Feb 2006)

Also den Tomcat kannst Du zwar als Standalone betreiben, aber in der Praxis wird er meistens auch zusammen mit dem Apache als HTTP Server betrieben. Dann fungiert der Tomcat als reiner Servlet Container. Bedeutet, alle Anfragen gehen erstmal an den HTTP Server und werden bei Bedarf (falls es sich um ein Servlet oder eine JSP handelt) an den Tomcat weitergereicht.

Ist wohl einerseits ein Sicherheitsaspekt (hängt glaube ich mit den Ports zusammen) und andererseits auch schneller, aber da stecke ich selbst auch nicht so in der Materie, habe es selbst nur mal gelesen. Ich vermute, das lässt sich auch Webspere übertragen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Feb 2006)

@byto

genau so ist es, dazu kommt, das IBM seinen Apache ("IBM HTTP Server") sowieso überall mit hineinpackt und er also eh immer und überall vorhanden ist

1) wenn es noch andere Webseiten gibt (auch statische) ist es besser, diese durch den Apachen ausliefern zu lassen; genauso für PHP Anwendungen und dergleichen

2) Parallelbetrieb ist eigentlich unmöglich, weil beide aus Komfortgründen Port 80 belegen wollen!

3) Also schaltet man den Websphere "hinter" den Apachen, damit bekommt man auch noch einige Goodies (die ganzen Funktionalitäten die der Apache als Module mitbringt, Loadbalancing und so weiter und so fort)

Im Prinzip kannst du aber den WebSphere auch Standalone betreiben.


----------

